
Show HN: A Failed CRM for WhatsApp - altrunox
https://github.com/giovanialtelino/WhatsappMonitor
======
altrunox
I guess the first section of what I wrote in my blog could show why it failed,
at least it was at the very start...

This was supposed to be a personal CRM, after some brainstorming about how to
display the data and what was supposed to be the main functionalities of the
project, I was disappointed to find, while I built the MVP, that Whatsapp has
no easy way to generate a backup of any readable kind from all the contacts,
you can only backup a user or a group each time, and with a limit of around 40
thousand messages so there is also a great chance that big and old groups
would be lost in the manual backup, and also it doesn’t link the media
messages to its correct location, media are exported as «media-type»-date-
WAxxxx, so I could only know if the message is from that day, and not its
correct location in the chat.

The Whatsapp backup which is usually created daily at mid dawn can only be
used by the Whatsapp app, amazing! Even Instagram backup allow one to download
every single message in JSON, well, Whatsapp does not have persistent online
storage, so yeah, I can understand the lack of a full backup functionality,
but can’t understand why we use Whatsapp so much … well, I guess this is a
rant for another day.

But at least I still made it functional so I could try Blazor a little bit.

